# Torg Thrust Wheels



## 3loops (Jan 6, 2005)

I understand some of you guys have custom ordered Torg Thrust II classic wheels. Can anyone give me the right specs to use to do the same. What I have come up with is 17X8, 5X120mm bolt pattern, 48mm offset. The largest backspace the classics come in is 5 and 3/4 inches--some threads state the stock wheels go with a 6 and1/8 inch backspace--will 5 and 3/4 work? Thanks


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I've got them on mine. If you could enlighten me on how to check for the proper backspacing I'll do my best to check for you.


----------



## codebluemd (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd very much like to see photos of these wheels on a GTO. They are my top choice right now, with Coddington's Smooths also on the list. I didn't know that either were available for us though, so this is good news for me.

:cheers


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I had to special order mine. It took about 10 weeks or so for them to come in and the first set I got didn't fit. I'll get photos up once my wife gets thru playing with the digital camera we got for xmas.


----------



## Rhino74 (Oct 24, 2004)

Anyone got a link to the wheels or the manufacturer?


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Try www.americanracing.com.


----------



## 3loops (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been working with a guy on the net who can order the wheels but he wants me to be sure they fit as they can not be returned The 7X18 size and the 5X120mm bolt pattern and the 48mm are all the same as stock wheels -so no problem tnere. The only remaining issue is whether the 5 and 3/4 inch backspace on the torg thrust will work--this is the maximum backspace for these wheels. I have read that the new Goat takes a little over 6 inches--can the party who ordered them tell me what he ordered in terms of specs or where he orderd them from and a contact number.

Thanks


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I ordered them from a local shop called Kustom Kars (615-870-5500). They don't open till 10 am Cen and their usually late and a little hard to get ahold of. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## 3loops (Jan 6, 2005)

I spent some time and took off a wheel and did some measuring and here is what I came up with:
1.Wheel size: 17X8 
2.Bolt pattern: 5X 120mm 
3.Offset: 48mm 
4.Backspace: 6 and 1/2 inches 
5.Brake clearance: 16 and 1/2 inches at back most edge and 15 inches at mounting flange 
7.Mounting pad diameter :6 and 3/4 inches 
8.Center bore diameter: 2 and 3/4 inches 
9.Distance the hub extends out from rotor: 2 and 1/4 inches 
10.Thickness of the caliber: 1 and 1/2 inches 
11.With wheel on the closes point between the wheel spokes and the brake caliber is 2 and 1/2 inches and the furthest is 2 and 3/4 inches. The OE wheel spokes bow out from the hub to the rim. 
12.With the OE wheels, amazing enough, the tire and wheel already come outside the wheel well on the front and back ( from bottom up to about half the wheel well) and are just about even with the top of the wheel well--you might have between and quarter to a half inch before the sidewall of the tire would be entirely outside the wheel well at the top. Seems like a poor design as it sits now all the road mess is going to come up on the side of the car. Interesting at the bottom front and rear of the fender the tire comes out about two inches. 
13.The maximum backspace for the Torg Thrust II is 5.75 inches which, if I am thinking about this right , means the tires will protrude another 3/4 inches making them a issue for hitting the upper wheel well lip in the front when the struts compress and the same problem in the back with weight in the trunk or backseat

If anyone has additional information or a solution let me know.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Mine protrude only 1/4 of an inch in the front and about 1/3 of an inch in the rear. I have 2 inches between the front of the tire and the fender well on the fronts and 1 3/4 of an inch on the backs. The only rubbing I've experienced occurs when making a "sharp" turn.


----------

